# Sweet and tangy sauce



## bucktailer (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys.  I am in need of a basic sweet and tangy bbq sauce.  I love my mustard based sauces, but i have not found the perfect sweet and tangy one yet.  Any pointers or recipes that I should try? Thanks


----------



## sqwib (Mar 28, 2011)

bucktailer said:


> Hey guys.  I am in need of a basic sweet and tangy bbq sauce.  I love my mustard based sauces, but i have not found the perfect sweet and tangy one yet.  Any pointers or recipes that I should try? Thanks




Here are some of my sauces.

Mods delete post if this breaks forum rules, thanks

Beef Dipping Sauce
 Carolina Red Sauce 
 Chipotle Barbecue Sauce 
 Pork Dipping Sauce 
 Smoked Blackberry Barbecue Sauce 
Smoked Cranberry Barbecue Sauce
 Smoked Pineapple Bacon Chutney 
 Smoked Raspberry Barbecue sauce


----------



## Dutch (Mar 28, 2011)

sqwib-great selection of sauces you have there. Defiantly going to have to try several of them.


----------



## bucktailer (May 5, 2011)

Thanks alot sqwib!


----------



## smokingbj (May 5, 2011)

Try Amazing Ribs.Com I like the  KC sauce.


----------



## alelover (May 6, 2011)

I know it's not homemade but Sweet Baby Ray's with a little bourbon in it is pretty darn tasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2011)

Sqwib, those are awesome I printed them all out. Thanks.


----------

